# Libri



## tullio (6 Febbraio 2014)

Finito di leggere ora: Philippe Vilain: Una moglie infedele, edizioni Gremese. 
UN marito scopre che la moglie è infedele e non fa nulla, se non vivere questo tradimento. Non rivelo il continuo ma se qualcuno lo legge mi piacerebbe discuterne.


----------



## lolapal (6 Febbraio 2014)

*carino!*

Sì, parliamo di libri! 
A tema tradimento?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Finito di leggere ora: Philippe Vilain: Una moglie infedele, edizioni Gremese.
> UN marito scopre che la moglie è infedele e non fa nulla, se non vivere questo tradimento. Non rivelo il continuo ma se qualcuno lo legge mi piacerebbe discuterne.


Minchia, fighissimo. Ammazza.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ma una volta che li avete letti che ne fate dei libri? Io ho la casa strapiena, librerie ovunque, scaffali, mensole, libri impilati in ogni angolo... Io vorrei dare via un po' di romanzi ma mio marito non vuole, sostiene che lui ha sempre sognato una casa piena di libri perché a casa dei suoi non ce n'erano... Poi io ho un sacco di libri per il lavoro, libri di linguistica, glottologia, traduttologia, cultural studies, mafia... E tutti i dizionari... Quelli vorrei buttarli tanto ormai uso quasi esclusivamente quelli online... E poi le enciclopedie... Ormai con Internet a che servono?


----------



## lolapal (6 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma una volta che li avete letti che ne fate dei libri? Io ho la casa strapiena, librerie ovunque, scaffali, mensole, libri impilati in ogni angolo... Io vorrei dare via un po' di romanzi ma mio marito non vuole, sostiene che lui ha sempre sognato una casa piena di libri perché a casa dei suoi non ce n'erano... Poi io ho un sacco di libri per il lavoro, libri di linguistica, glottologia, traduttologia, cultural studies, mafia... E tutti i dizionari... Quelli vorrei buttarli tanto ormai uso quasi esclusivamente quelli online... E poi le enciclopedie... Ormai con Internet a che servono?


Credo che ci siano delle associazioni che li prendono, soprattutto libri scolastici e vocabolari et simili.
Prova a informarti.

:smile:

Belli i libri e bella la casa piena di libri!


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2014)

Mia moglie ha provato a regalarmi un Kindle, nel tentativo di arrestare lo straripamento delle librerie di casa, ma non è servito a molto...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha provato a regalarmi un Kindle, nel tentativo di arrestare lo straripamento delle librerie di casa, ma non è servito a molto...


Infatti è una merdata.


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti è una merdata.


Mah... un qualche utilizzo lo riesco a fare... Qualche romanzo che mi va di leggere ma non ritengo "indispensabile", e soprattutto i libri in lingua.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti è una merdata.


Anch'io odio i kindle. I libri sono belli da tenere in mano, da sfogliare... Il profumo della carta... E poi io spesso sottolineo le frasi che mi colpiscono...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah... un qualche utilizzo lo riesco a fare... Qualche romanzo che mi va di leggere ma non ritengo "indispensabile", e soprattutto i libri in lingua.


Tu leggi in lingua? Io li trovo alla Mondadori e alla Feltrinelli


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Anch'io odio i kindle. *I libri sono belli da tenere in mano, da sfogliare... Il profumo della carta... *E poi io spesso sottolineo le frasi che mi colpiscono...


Su questo non ci piove...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha provato a regalarmi un Kindle, nel tentativo di arrestare lo straripamento delle librerie di casa, ma non è servito a molto...


Io ne ho così tanti che li uso come ferma porte in estate per evitare che sbattano se c'è vento ...ho uno studio pieno di libri e si non amo leggere da kindle


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tu leggi in lingua? Io li trovo alla Mondadori e alla Feltrinelli


Tra Mondadori e Feltrinelli preferisco la seconda ...mi perdo quando entro li


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ne ho così tanti che li uso come ferma porte in estate per evitare che sbattano se c'è vento ...ho uno studio pieno di libri e si non amo leggere da kindle


Anch'io preferisco la carta, il libro come oggetto per me è insostituibile.

Però qualche romanzetto minore lo posso anche scaricare sul kindle.
Ho sempre avuto il vizio di leggere la versione in lingua originale, specialmente di libri che potrebbero non avere una versione in italiano, oppure con un gap molto lungo tra le due versioni. Questa cosa negli ultimi tempi l'ho riservata al Kindle (anche per evitare di avere un sacco di libri in doppia versione come in passato).
Infine, in passato portavo in vacanza uno zainetto pieno di libri, sempre con il timore di rovinarli o sciuparli, adesso mi porto il kindle, e in quel frangente devo dire che ha un suo perché...


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tu leggi in lingua? Io li trovo alla Mondadori e alla Feltrinelli


Vecchia abitudine... Negli anni 80, anche per gli autori popolari, i tempi tra l'edizione originale e quella in italiano erano spesso biblici. All'epoca andavo in spedizione a Milano (c'era una libreria specializzata che si chiamava, mi pare, The American Bookstore). In tempi più recenti li mandavo a prendere su Amazon.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Anch'io preferisco la carta, il libro come oggetto per me è insostituibile.
> 
> Però qualche romanzetto minore lo posso anche scaricare sul kindle.
> Ho sempre avuto il vizio di leggere la versione in lingua originale, specialmente di libri che potrebbero non avere una versione in italiano, oppure con un gap molto lungo tra le due versioni. Questa cosa negli ultimi tempi l'ho riservata al Kindle (anche per evitare di avere un sacco di libri in doppia versione come in passato).
> Infine, in passato portavo in vacanza uno zainetto pieno di libri, sempre con il timore di rovinarli o sciuparli, adesso mi porto il kindle, e in quel frangente devo dire che ha un suo perché...


Ecco sull'uso in vacanza potrei fare uno strappo alla regola che ancora non ho fatto ... Per 15 gg di vacanza mi porto,dietro almeno 4 libri  L'unico modo per star ferma è leggere se no non riesco devo muovermi :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Vecchia abitudine... Negli anni 80, anche per gli autori popolari, i tempi tra l'edizione originale e quella in italiano erano spesso biblici. All'epoca andavo in spedizione a Milano (c'era una libreria specializzata che si chiamava, mi pare, The American Bookstore). In tempi più recenti li mandavo a prendere su Amazon.


ma quale lingua? Io ormai solo inglese... Una volta anche francese e russo (mi sono letta Cuore di cane in russo)... Ma ormai non riesco più, troppo arrugginita, ci perdo troppo tempo...


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma quale lingua? Io ormai solo inglese... Una volta anche francese e russo (mi sono letta Cuore di cane in russo)... Ma ormai non riesco più, troppo arrugginita, ci perdo troppo tempo...


Inglese quasi sempre... Non ho fatto studi specialistici, sono in gran parte autodidatta (inglese standard medie e superiori, poi riviste di musica, poi biografie di musicisti e libri di critica musicale e infine romanzi). Da qualche anno mi cimento un po' con lo spagnolo, ma con una certa fatica, e di tanto in tanto ci provavo con il francese...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Febbraio 2014)

Superiorità assoluta della carta stampata, concordo, ma diamine, quando invece di portarmi dietro 20 chili di libri riesco ad averli tutti nel kindle... si respira...


----------



## lolapal (7 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Anch'io odio i kindle. I libri sono belli da tenere in mano, da sfogliare... Il profumo della carta... E poi io spesso sottolineo le frasi che mi colpiscono...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Superiorità assoluta della carta stampata, concordo, ma diamine, quando invece di portarmi dietro 20 chili di libri riesco ad averli tutti nel kindle... si respira...


Sicuramente la bellezza dell'oggetto libro non ha eguali: io ne ho sempre subìto il fascino, anche da bambina, anche con i libri di scuola.
L'e-reader, però, è decisamente comodo: eviti di portarti in giro un gran peso e anche di dover scegliere prima cosa leggere.
Io uso il formato digitale anche per il mio pseudo lavoro, altrimenti dovrei stampare un sacco di carta, sprecare inchiostro, e non fa bene neanche all'ambiente.
Il formato digitale è comodo anche per scaricarsi e leggere cose, anche gratis, che girano in rete.
L'unica cosa che non tollero in digitale sono i libri di poesia.

:smile:


----------



## tullio (7 Febbraio 2014)

Non cadiamo nella retorica: il problema non è se sono meglio i libri o se è meglio il Kindle. Sarebbe come chiedere se è meglio il cinema o la Tv, la radio o l'Ipod. Se non ho modo di andare al cinema mi godo il film in Tv senza preoccupazioni, se posso andare al cinema non penso male della Tv e del resto non mi verrebbe in mente di seguire un telegiornale al cinema, come accadeva una volta. 
Non possiamo fare a meno di leggere (almeno: alcuni non possono) e occorre adeguarsi a quel che è disponibile. Ho casa piena di libri, che invadono tutti gli angoli e ho quasi 3 mila titoli sul pc che ogni tanto scarico su uno dei miei e-reader. Ci sono libri che non sono disponibili facilmente in carta nemmeno in una biblioteca specializzata; ci sono libri che devo leggere solo in parte; ci sono libri che voglio verificare siano per me prima di acquistarli; ci sono libri che devo poter "prestare" a qualcuno dall'altra parte dell'oceano o che lui deve "prestare" a me; ci sono libri che devo manipolare per poter scrivere a mia volta e poiché, immagino, nessuno tagliuzza volentieri un libro di carta mentre fare un copia incolla sul monitor è facilissimo, la versione elettronica è una salvezza. Ci sono libri, poi, che esistono solo in versione elettronica. E per tutto questo un lettore è comodissimo. Il piacere del libro di carta? Certamente ma nessuno lo mette in discussione. E' che sono proprio cose diverse che non stanno in alternativa. 
Questa cosa del meglio i vecchi cari buoni libri di carta, con il profumo delle librerie dove cercarli e la pace del caminetto davanti cui leggerli mi ricorda tanto la retorica dei buoni vecchi tempi che il progresso purtroppo sta distruggendo...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non cadiamo nella retorica: il problema non è se sono meglio i libri o se è meglio il Kindle. Sarebbe come chiedere se è meglio il cinema o la Tv, la radio o l'Ipod. Se non ho modo di andare al cinema mi godo il film in Tv senza preoccupazioni, se posso andare al cinema non penso male della Tv e del resto non mi verrebbe in mente di seguire un telegiornale al cinema, come accadeva una volta.
> Non possiamo fare a meno di leggere (almeno: alcuni non possono) e occorre adeguarsi a quel che è disponibile. Ho casa piena di libri, che invadono tutti gli angoli e ho quasi 3 mila titoli sul pc che ogni tanto scarico su uno dei miei e-reader. Ci sono libri che non sono disponibili facilmente in carta nemmeno in una biblioteca specializzata; ci sono libri che devo leggere solo in parte; ci sono libri che voglio verificare siano per me prima di acquistarli; ci sono libri che devo poter "prestare" a qualcuno dall'altra parte dell'oceano o che lui deve "prestare" a me; ci sono libri che devo manipolare per poter scrivere a mia volta e poiché, immagino, nessuno tagliuzza volentieri un libro di carta mentre fare un copia incolla sul monitor è facilissimo, la versione elettronica è una salvezza. Ci sono libri, poi, che esistono solo in versione elettronica. E per tutto questo un lettore è comodissimo. Il piacere del libro di carta? Certamente ma nessuno lo mette in discussione. E' che sono proprio cose diverse che non stanno in alternativa.
> Questa cosa del meglio i vecchi cari buoni libri di carta, con il profumo delle librerie dove cercarli e la pace del caminetto davanti cui leggerli mi ricorda tanto la retorica dei buoni vecchi tempi che il progresso purtroppo sta distruggendo...


Bè, ammetto che è pure molto comodo premere il ditino contro "platypus" o "dodger" e far comparire magicamente la definizione...  per una pigrona come me che piuttosto che tirare giù il dizionario va avanti a senso, è fantastico


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah... un qualche utilizzo lo riesco a fare... Qualche romanzo che mi va di leggere ma non ritengo "indispensabile", e soprattutto i libri in lingua.


è fantastico quando viaggi: pesa pochissimo ma ti consente di leggere comunque, anche in alta montagna.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Anch'io odio i kindle. I libri sono belli da tenere in mano, da sfogliare... Il profumo della carta... E poi io spesso sottolineo le frasi che mi colpiscono...


io sono come te, ma se sono fuori, per settimane, l'idea di portare kg e kg di libri (o acquistarli lì, per poi doverli lasciare quando riparto o doverli spedire spendendo una fortuna), preferisco un reader. Senza poi considerare se fai trekking, o roba del genere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tra Mondadori e Feltrinelli preferisco la seconda ...mi perdo quando entro li


quoto con furore, specie poi la International!


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io sono come te, ma se sono fuori, per settimane, l'idea di portare kg e kg di libri (o acquistarli lì, per poi doverli lasciare quando riparto o doverli spedire spendendo una fortuna), preferisco un reader. Senza poi considerare se fai trekking, o roba del genere.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto con furore, specie poi la International!


idem! (senza fare trekking però :mrgreen

comunque in Via Nazionale hanno aperto la libreria IBS :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma una volta che li avete letti che ne fate dei libri? Io ho la casa strapiena, librerie ovunque, scaffali, mensole, libri impilati in ogni angolo... Io vorrei dare via un po' di romanzi ma mio marito non vuole, sostiene che lui ha sempre sognato una casa piena di libri perché a casa dei suoi non ce n'erano... Poi io ho un sacco di libri per il lavoro, libri di linguistica, glottologia, traduttologia, cultural studies, mafia... E tutti i dizionari... Quelli vorrei buttarli tanto ormai uso quasi esclusivamente quelli online... E poi le enciclopedie... Ormai con Internet a che servono?


ho lo stesso problema tuo. Ho deciso di radunare quelli ai quali posso rinunciare e portarli in biblioteca. Ovviamente il censimento mi deprime.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho lo stesso problema tuo. Ho deciso di radunare quelli ai quali posso rinunciare e portarli in biblioteca. Ovviamente il censimento mi deprime.



i continuo a comprare librerie componibili da Ikea (la libreria "Billy")... tra un po monterò librerie anche in bagno


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non cadiamo nella retorica: il problema non è se sono meglio i libri o se è meglio il Kindle. Sarebbe come chiedere se è meglio il cinema o la Tv, la radio o l'Ipod. Se non ho modo di andare al cinema mi godo il film in Tv senza preoccupazioni, se posso andare al cinema non penso male della Tv e del resto non mi verrebbe in mente di seguire un telegiornale al cinema, come accadeva una volta.
> Non possiamo fare a meno di leggere (almeno: alcuni non possono) e occorre adeguarsi a quel che è disponibile. Ho casa piena di libri, che invadono tutti gli angoli e ho quasi 3 mila titoli sul pc che ogni tanto scarico su uno dei miei e-reader. Ci sono libri che non sono disponibili facilmente in carta nemmeno in una biblioteca specializzata; ci sono libri che devo leggere solo in parte; ci sono libri che voglio verificare siano per me prima di acquistarli; ci sono libri che devo poter "prestare" a qualcuno dall'altra parte dell'oceano o che lui deve "prestare" a me; ci sono libri che devo manipolare per poter scrivere a mia volta e poiché, immagino, nessuno tagliuzza volentieri un libro di carta mentre fare un copia incolla sul monitor è facilissimo, la versione elettronica è una salvezza. Ci sono libri, poi, che esistono solo in versione elettronica. E per tutto questo un lettore è comodissimo. Il piacere del libro di carta? Certamente ma nessuno lo mette in discussione. E' che sono proprio cose diverse che non stanno in alternativa.
> Questa cosa del meglio i vecchi cari buoni libri di carta, con il profumo delle librerie dove cercarli e la pace del caminetto davanti cui leggerli mi ricorda tanto la retorica dei buoni vecchi tempi che il progresso purtroppo sta distruggendo...


mah Tullio... non sono convinta sia la stessa cosa.
La carta è calda, ha un odore. L'inchiostro anche. La carta sotto le dita ha consistenza, è più o meno ruvida.
Ogni libro ha un peso diverso, un colore diverso, un odore diverso.
Il fatto che un libro sia più giallo di un altro mi riporta al periodo della vita in cui l'ho comprato, ai motivi per i quali ho deciso di leggerlo allora e rileggerlo adesso.
Ci sono libri che sono proprio dei compagni di vita, mi hanno seguita in tutti i miei spostamenti e quando ho avuto bisogno di loro erano lì.
Ci sono libri che vanno usati, consumati... altri che vanno amati.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Mah, dipende uno dove va, fuori. Mi è capitato spesso non già di andare con chili e chili di libri dietro, ma di tornarci, che è assai più soddisfacente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> i continuo a comprare librerie componibili da Ikea (la libreria "Billy")... tra un po monterò librerie anche in bagno


la billy l'ho praticamente usata per controsoffittare: in alto non occupa spazio ed entra meno polvere


----------



## mic (7 Febbraio 2014)

*Mi sa...*

...che dovrò prendere un kindle.


----------



## tullio (7 Febbraio 2014)

*Grossman*

C'erano un paio di libri di Grossman che trattavano il tema. In uno una donna psicologa tradisce ilmarito per il migliore amico di questi e poi cin un ragazzo che cura: entrambi muoino e le resta il marito senza che, peraltro, si comprende cosa sappia questo. Nell'altro narra il viaggio di un uomo anziano con una gamba rotta, che narra camuffando in parte le cose ad una giovane parente che guida la sua vicenda con la moglie che lo tradisce: la guidatrice comprende il resto con quello che già conosce. Qualcuno li ha letti e rammenta i titoli? 
(oltre ai miei e agli elettronici ricorro anche alle biblioteche e...dimentico i titoli...)


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2014)

Forse non ho capito 
non ho letto tutto...

Mi viene spontanea una domanda :
ma perché chi è tradito dovrebbe leggere libri sul tradimento ?
su mogli o mariti traditori ...
mi sembra masochismo ...
poi bho...

io ultimamente non riesco a leggere molto...
e mi spiace ...
ma c'è più tempo che vita...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Forse non ho capito
> non ho letto tutto...
> 
> Mi viene spontanea una domanda :
> ...


Potrebbe, vorrebbe leggerli per lo stesso motivo per cui è qui.


----------



## tullio (8 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Mi viene spontanea una domanda :
> ma perché chi è tradito dovrebbe leggere libri sul tradimento ?
> su mogli o mariti traditori ...
> mi sembra masochismo ...


Ciao. Se siamo qui, tutti, abbiamo qualcosa che desideriamo capire. Abbiamo una ferita nell'animo, comunque sia giunta, abbiamo qualche rimorso, qualche risentimento...vogliamo capire l'accaduto, chi amiamo, noi stessi...come sia potuto capitare quel che è capitato. Come mai da certi eventi derivino delle conseguenze così spaventose...Vogliamo, o vorremmo, farcene alla lettera una ragione. 
Leggere le storie è un modo di renderci partecipi di ciò che è umano, che capita ad altri come noi. Attraverso le esperienze e le parole altrui approfondiamo ciò che è nostro. Certo, riviviamo, magari dolorosamente,  ciò che è stato ed è. Ma proprio questo rivivere ci impedisce di chiuderci ottusamente nel nostro dolore, di cadere nella tentazione della catatonia. Ecco perché leggiamo. Leggiamo qui, come suggerisce quell'attenta persona che è Brunetta, mai sopra le righe e sempre disponibile, leggiamo libri. A rigore non c'è differenza. Sono sempre storie che qualcuno, in un modo o nell'altro, ha vissuto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

Il danno


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ciao. Se siamo qui, tutti, abbiamo qualcosa che desideriamo capire. Abbiamo una ferita nell'animo, comunque sia giunta, abbiamo qualche rimorso, qualche risentimento...vogliamo capire l'accaduto, chi amiamo, noi stessi...come sia potuto capitare quel che è capitato. Come mai da certi eventi derivino delle conseguenze così spaventose...Vogliamo, o vorremmo, farcene alla lettera una ragione.
> Leggere le storie è un modo di renderci partecipi di ciò che è umano, che capita ad altri come noi. Attraverso le esperienze e le parole altrui approfondiamo ciò che è nostro. Certo, riviviamo, magari dolorosamente,  ciò che è stato ed è. Ma proprio questo rivivere ci impedisce di chiuderci ottusamente nel nostro dolore, di cadere nella tentazione della catatonia. Ecco perché leggiamo. Leggiamo qui, come suggerisce quell'attenta persona che è Brunetta, mai sopra le righe e sempre disponibile, leggiamo libri. A rigore non c'è differenza. Sono sempre storie che qualcuno, in un modo o nell'altro, ha vissuto.


Capire si.
Il che cosa è differente da persona a persona.


----------



## tullio (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Il che cosa è differente da persona a persona.


In questo contesto la frase è monca: poiché è differente da persona a persona...?


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ciao. Se siamo qui, tutti, abbiamo qualcosa che desideriamo capire. Abbiamo una ferita nell'animo, comunque sia giunta, abbiamo qualche rimorso, qualche risentimento...vogliamo capire l'accaduto, chi amiamo, noi stessi...come sia potuto capitare quel che è capitato. Come mai da certi eventi derivino delle conseguenze così spaventose...Vogliamo, o vorremmo, farcene alla lettera una ragione.
> Leggere le storie è un modo di renderci partecipi di ciò che è umano, che capita ad altri come noi. Attraverso le esperienze e le parole altrui approfondiamo ciò che è nostro. Certo, riviviamo, magari dolorosamente,  ciò che è stato ed è. Ma proprio questo rivivere ci impedisce di chiuderci ottusamente nel nostro dolore, di cadere nella tentazione della catatonia. Ecco perché leggiamo. Leggiamo qui, come suggerisce quell'attenta persona che è Brunetta, mai sopra le righe e sempre disponibile, leggiamo libri. A rigore non c'è differenza. Sono sempre storie che qualcuno, in un modo o nell'altro, ha vissuto.


Quoto e condivido ogni singola parola.

Il primo libro che ho letto appena scoperto il tradimento fu "le lacrime di Nietsche" di Yalom Irvin.


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> In questo contesto la frase è monca: poiché è differente da persona a persona...?


Volevo dire che la motivazione è differente da persona a persona. Qualcuno è quì per poter far qualcosa per le proprie ferite, altri invece per prevenire situazioni che non riuscirebbe a sopportare, altri ancora, e mi ci metto io in questo gruppo, che non è ne un traditore, ne un tradito ma ha la necessità di capire quali siano le dinamiche che portano a tradire.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Volevo dire che la motivazione è differente da persona a persona. Qualcuno è quì per poter far qualcosa per le proprie ferite, altri invece per prevenire situazioni che non riuscirebbe a sopportare, altri ancora, e mi ci metto io in questo gruppo, che non è ne un traditore, ne un tradito ma ha la necessità di capire quali siano le dinamiche che portano a tradire.


E perché hai questa necessità?


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E perché hai questa necessità?


prima di venire qui il mio ragionamento eri inquadrato in amo quindi non tradisco. E tradisco quindi non amo.
ma è fondamentalmente sbagliato.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> prima di venire qui il mio ragionamento eri inquadrato in amo quindi non tradisco. E tradisco quindi non amo.
> ma è fondamentalmente sbagliato.


ama e non tradire 

vai in pace


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ama e non tradire
> 
> vai in pace


È una benedizione?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> È una benedizione?



Sei felice?


----------



## tullio (8 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Il primo libro che ho letto appena scoperto il tradimento fu "le lacrime di Nietsche" di Yalom Irvin.


Non lo conosco: puoi dirmi qualcosa?


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei felice?


Mi rispondi con una domanda????




Direi umanamente felice.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Mi rispondi con una domanda????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se sei felice non tradire... Poi diventa tutto un casino...


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Se sei felice non tradire... Poi diventa tutto un casino...


Vero. Ma tutto sta nel voler affrontare le conseguenze. In fin dei conti il tradimento, altro non è che una delle tante cosa che ti capitano nella vita. Dovresti affrontarlo così come fai fronte agli altri accadimenti della vita.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Vero. Ma tutto sta nel voler affrontare le conseguenze. In fin dei conti il tradimento, altro non è che una delle tante cosa che ti capitano nella vita. Dovresti affrontarlo così come fai fronte agli altri accadimenti della vita.



Si, si, se sei come Lothar

se sei come me poi è più il tempo che passi a leccarti le ferite che non quello che ti godi mentre ti fai i giretti sulla giostra


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, si, se sei come Lothar
> 
> se sei come me poi è più il tempo che passi a leccarti le ferite che non quello che ti godi mentre ti fai i giretti sulla giostra


Sarai mica una di quelle che si innamora ogni volta vero?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Sarai mica una di quelle che si innamora ogni volta vero?



Ecco, più o meno...

é che scopare senza amore non mi da niente... Dopo mi sento più vuota di prima e mi viene la nausea, mi sento zoccola e sporca e poi attacco con delle crisi esistenziali infinite


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Vero. Ma tutto sta nel voler affrontare le conseguenze. In fin dei conti il tradimento, altro non è che una delle tante cosa che ti capitano nella vita. Dovresti affrontarlo così come fai fronte agli altri accadimenti della vita.


Il tradimento ti capita se sei tradito.
Se tradisci è una scelta.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ecco, più o meno...
> 
> é che scopare senza amore non mi da niente... Dopo mi sento più vuota di prima e mi viene la nausea, mi sento zoccola e sporca e poi attacco con delle crisi esistenziali infinite


Forse usi il sesso come mezzo e come simbolo di altro.
E' come gli obesi che hanno interiorizzato che il cibo è amore e comunicazione di amore, mangiano soli, mangiano con amici e compagni, danno da mangiare ai figli ma il cibo è diventato altro.


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento ti capita se sei tradito.
> Se tradisci è una scelta.


Si Brunetta, hai ragione. Ma la sostanza non cambia.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Si Brunetta, hai ragione. Ma la sostanza non cambia.


Per me cambia moltissimo.


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

*mi spiego meglio*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me cambia moltissimo.


Il tradimento subito è un accadimento della vita...al tradito scegliere come reagire.
Poi, magari, non crearsi aspettative irrealizzabili aiuterebbe a non venire fulminati quando succede.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Vero. Ma tutto sta nel voler affrontare le conseguenze. In fin dei conti il tradimento, altro non è che una delle tante cosa che ti capitano nella vita. Dovresti affrontarlo così come fai fronte agli altri accadimenti della vita.


Concordo. E aggiungo, tutto sta nel COME si affrontano le conseguenze.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Il tradimento subito è un accadimento della vita...al tradito scegliere come reagire.
> Poi, magari, non crearsi aspettative irrealizzabili aiuterebbe a non venire fulminati quando succede.


Il come reagire dopo costituisce la possibilità di riprendersi il potere di scegliere.
Non credo neppure ora che la lealtà sia un'aspettativa irrealistica.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ciao. Se siamo qui, tutti, abbiamo qualcosa che desideriamo capire. Abbiamo una ferita nell'animo, comunque sia giunta, abbiamo qualche rimorso, qualche risentimento...vogliamo capire l'accaduto, chi amiamo, noi stessi...come sia potuto capitare quel che è capitato. Come mai da certi eventi derivino delle conseguenze così spaventose...Vogliamo, o vorremmo, farcene alla lettera una ragione.
> Leggere le storie è un modo di renderci partecipi di ciò che è umano, che capita ad altri come noi. Attraverso le esperienze e le parole altrui approfondiamo ciò che è nostro. Certo, riviviamo, magari dolorosamente,  ciò che è stato ed è. Ma proprio questo rivivere ci impedisce di chiuderci ottusamente nel nostro dolore, di cadere nella tentazione della catatonia. Ecco perché leggiamo. Leggiamo qui, come suggerisce quell'attenta persona che è Brunetta, mai sopra le righe e sempre disponibile, leggiamo libri. A rigore non c'è differenza. Sono sempre storie che qualcuno, in un modo o nell'altro, ha vissuto.


Ma tipo un succedaneo carteceo dell'acolisti anonimi? L'anonima traditi? Che storia, FIGHISSIMO.


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il come reagire dopo costituisce la possibilità di riprendersi il potere di scegliere.
> Non credo neppure ora che la lealtà sia un'aspettativa irrealistica.


Sai ciò che in realtà è una aspettativa irrealizzabile non è la lealtà ma credere che gli uomini siano siano diversi da ciò che sono.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Sai ciò che in realtà è una aspettativa irrealizzabile non è la lealtà ma credere che gli uomini siano siano diversi da ciò che sono.


Tutti uguali ?


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti uguali ?


La natura degli esseri umani è comune a tutti no? Mi pare che si sia tutti della stessa razza....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> La natura degli esseri umani è comune a tutti no? Mi pare che si sia tutti della stessa razza....


No.
Mi sembra che sia evidente proprio il contrario.


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non lo conosco: puoi dirmi qualcosa?


Il libro mi e' stato suggerito da un'amica, e devo dire che l'ho trovato affascinante. Racconta l'ipotetico incontro tra Nietzsche e Breuer. Breuer all'apice della sua carriera e tormentato dall'ossessione per la sua paziente (quella del caso di Anna O.) aiuta Nietzsche a superare la propria ossessione d'amore per Lou Salome' sttraverso una innovativa terapia, basata sulla parola.

Detto cosi' non sembra un granche' ma la figura di Nietzsche svetta per genialita' e umanita'. A me e' piaciuto moltissimo, anche perche' vicino alla mia formazione.
Mi ha anche aiutato un po' a capire quel che e' successo a mio marito. Forse.


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Mi sembra che sia evidente proprio il contrario.


No Brunetta. Gli umani sono umani. Fino a che non diventeranno Santi, conserveranno la loro natura fallace.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> No Brunetta. *Gli umani sono umani. Fino a che non diventeranno Santi, conserveranno la loro natura fallace.*


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> No Brunetta. Gli umani sono umani. Fino a che non diventeranno Santi, conserveranno la loro natura fallace.


A parte che i santi sono umani, non parlavo di santità ma di semplice lealtà. Se il nome esiste è perché corrisponde a qualcosa che esiste.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

"Tesoro devo dirti una cosa, ho incontrato una donna che mi piace tantissimo. Non è ancora successo nulla perchè volevo essere leale. Che cosa facciamo?". Così andrebbe bene?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> No Brunetta. Gli umani sono umani. Fino a che non diventeranno Santi, conserveranno la loro natura fallace.


Anche i santi sono fallaci, comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> "Tesoro devo dirti una cosa, ho incontrato una donna che mi piace tantissimo. Non è ancora successo nulla perchè volevo essere leale. Che cosa facciamo?". Così andrebbe bene?


A me andrebbe bene.
Io ho sempre fatto così.


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che i santi sono umani, non parlavo di santità ma di semplice lealtà. Se il nume esiste è perché corrisponde a qualcosa che esiste.


La natura dei Santi...non ha importanza ora.
Ma se tui vuoi usale la ragione per governare la parte irragionevole dell'uomo, non ti pare che la cosa sia illusoria?


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me andrebbe bene.
> Io ho sempre fatto così.


Anche a me andrebbe bene. Ma quando è capitato a me  non è stato così semplice. Ho pensato che la verità avrebbe fatto più male dell'omissione. E dovevo proteggere l'altro. Servito a nulla ma allora ho creduto fosse giusto così.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> La natura dei Santi...non ha importanza ora.
> Ma se tui vuoi usale la ragione per governare la parte irragionevole dell'uomo, non ti pare che la cosa sia illusoria?


Cosa c'entra ragionevolezza e irragionevolezza?
Io non abbraccio la teoria istinto ragione che mi sembra basata su una contrapposizione corpo-anima che trovo vecchia.
Siamo un'unità e ragioniamo quando balliamo, facciamo sport e in ogni momento.
Si sceglie in ogni momento e si sceglie in base al proprio modo di ragionare che denominiamo anche scala di valori.
Mettere tra i primi posti la fede alla parola data mi sembra altamente umano, più del farsi governare dalle reazioni fisiologiche genitali.
Naturalmente non riduco a questo il tradimento ma mi pareva lo facessi tu e a questo ho risposto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Anche a me andrebbe bene. Ma quando è capitato a me  non è stato così semplice. Ho pensato che la verità avrebbe fatto più male dell'omissione. E dovevo proteggere l'altro. Servito a nulla ma allora ho creduto fosse giusto così.


Sbagliare è umano.
Non ammettere gli sbagli è stupido.


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Anche a me andrebbe bene. Ma quando è capitato a me  non è stato così semplice. Ho pensato che la verità avrebbe fatto più male dell'omissione. E dovevo proteggere l'altro. Servito a nulla ma allora ho creduto fosse giusto così.


perchè?poi come è andata a finire?


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sbagliare è umano.
> Non ammettere gli sbagli è stupido.


Uno sbaglio il comportamento sì, non quello che è successo. Avrei dovuto prima chiudere e poi risolvere quello che credevo fosse un mio problema.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> perchè?poi come è andata a finire?


Che mi ha lasciata ovviamente :smile:. Avrei dovuto farlo io. L'altro era il mio ex.


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Che mi ha lasciata ovviamente :smile:. Avrei dovuto farlo io. L'altro era il mio ex.


:unhappy:non mi parlare di ragazzi ed ex... 
ti ha scoperto? ma perchè tu e il tuo ex avet consumato?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Uno sbaglio il comportamento sì, non quello che è successo. Avrei dovuto prima chiudere e poi risolvere quello che credevo fosse un mio problema.


Sì avevo capito.:up:
Ogni tanto mi succede :mrgreen:


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra ragionevolezza e irragionevolezza?
> Io non abbraccio la teoria istinto ragione che mi sembra basata su una contrapposizione corpo-anima che trovo vecchia.
> Siamo un'unità e ragioniamo quando balliamo, facciamo sport e in ogni momento.
> Si sceglie in ogni momento e si sceglie in base al proprio modo di ragionare che denominiamo anche scala di valori.
> ...


Che si scelga in ogni momento non ci piove, ma che lo si faccia sempre col cervello se ne può discutere. tu che teoria dell'essere umano abbracci? Mi interessa...


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :unhappy:non mi parlare di ragazzi ed ex...
> ti ha scoperto? ma perchè tu e il tuo ex avet consumato?


Scoperta sì, ho ammesso subito. Glielo avrei forse detto fossi stata sicura non ci sarebbero state reazioni nei confronti dell'altro. Forse non lo so, ero in un periodo bruttissimo della mia vita. Ero diventata insensibile, non sentivo più nulla. Volevo capire se ero diventata così per il lutto che avevo subito o se stavo dentro una situazione insostenibile. E ho cercato chi aveva risvegliato in me la capacità di amare. Poi è stato il delirio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Che si scelga in ogni momento non ci piove, ma che lo si faccia sempre col cervello se ne può discutere. tu che teoria dell'essere umano abbracci? Mi interessa...


L'ho scritto: siamo un'unità psicofisica e non c'è conflitto tra parte emotiva-istintiva e parte razionale-sentimentale ma solo livelli diversi di consapevolezza cognitiva.


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho scritto: siamo un'unità psicofisica e non c'è conflitto tra parte emotiva-istintiva e parte razionale-sentimentale ma solo livelli diversi di consapevolezza cognitiva.


Teoria interessante, ma pur sempre una teoria...non una verità. La tua teoria spiega il perché ti trovi qui?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Teoria interessante, ma pur sempre una teoria...non una verità. La tua teoria spiega il perché ti trovi qui?


E' una teoria piuttosto condivisa in campo scientifico-psicologico.
Le corna lo spiegano :mexican:
Sono entrata per un'amica che non ha risolto il suo problema.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Scoperta sì, ho ammesso subito. Glielo avrei forse detto fossi stata sicura non ci sarebbero state reazioni nei confronti dell'altro. Forse non lo so, ero in un periodo bruttissimo della mia vita. Ero diventata insensibile, non sentivo più nulla. Volevo capire se ero diventata così per il lutto che avevo subito o se stavo dentro una situazione insostenibile. E ho cercato chi aveva risvegliato in me la capacità di amare. Poi è stato il delirio.


mi dispiace per tutto... non avevo mai letto la tua storia!spero che ora ti sei ripresa... è passato tanto tempo da allora? ti sei pentita per come sono andate le cose? stai sempre col tuo ex?


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mi dispiace per tutto... non avevo mai letto la tua storia!spero che ora ti sei ripresa... è passato tanto tempo da allora? ti sei pentita per come sono andate le cose? stai sempre col tuo ex?


Tesoro, sono passati anni, tranquilla . Ho portato solo la mia esperienza di tradimento. L'ex non mi amava più, non l'amavo più nemmeno io. Volevo solo capire cosa mi stesse succedendo e sapevo che lui mi avrebbe aiutata a farlo. Lui e mio marito sono stati gli uomini che mi hanno capita di più. ps tornassi indietro sarei sincera, ma non mi sono pentita no.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ciao. Se siamo qui, tutti, abbiamo qualcosa che desideriamo capire. Abbiamo una ferita nell'animo, comunque sia giunta, abbiamo qualche rimorso, qualche risentimento...vogliamo capire l'accaduto, chi amiamo, noi stessi...come sia potuto capitare quel che è capitato. Come mai da certi eventi derivino delle conseguenze così spaventose...Vogliamo, o vorremmo, farcene alla lettera una ragione.
> Leggere le storie è un modo di renderci partecipi di ciò che è umano, che capita ad altri come noi. Attraverso le esperienze e le parole altrui approfondiamo ciò che è nostro. Certo, riviviamo, magari dolorosamente,  ciò che è stato ed è. Ma proprio questo rivivere ci impedisce di chiuderci ottusamente nel nostro dolore, di cadere nella tentazione della catatonia. Ecco perché leggiamo. Leggiamo qui, come suggerisce quell'attenta persona che è Brunetta, mai sopra le righe e sempre disponibile, leggiamo libri. A rigore non c'è differenza. Sono sempre storie che qualcuno, in un modo o nell'altro, ha vissuto.



Ok...
ma non condivido 
se qualcosa per me è così ,doloroso non vado alla ricerca 
di altra sofferenza per me...
dopo un piccolissimo breve periodo di metabolizzaxione 
passo oltre ,leggendo altro ,parlando d'altro , guardando altro,
tutto fuorché quello che possa ricordarmi una brutta esperienza ...
grazie della tua risposta 
esco da questo 3D 
ciao


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Dopo il tradimento mi sono letta tutta la saggistica, ma proprio tutta, sull'argomento. Una volta che hai conosciuto l'inferno per bene ne esci. Se vuoi uscirne.


----------



## Divì (9 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho scritto: siamo un'unità psicofisica e non c'è conflitto tra parte emotiva-istintiva e parte razionale-sentimentale ma solo livelli diversi di consapevolezza cognitiva.


Quoto e condivido.

Quindi il traditore non seriale e' una persona con bassa consapevolezza cognitiva e integrazione delle proprie "parti". Da qui la sensazione di sdoppiamento narrata da alcuni (incluso mio marito).

Ora, secondo me non si puo' proprio considerare parologico, ma mi domando che tipo di percorso personale possa aiutare ad alzare il proprio livello di consapevolezza, sempre che uno lo voglia fare.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2014)

vedo che non sono l'unica ad avere la memoria selettiva...


----------



## Sole (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> vedo che non sono l'unica ad avere la memoria selettiva...


----------



## marietto (9 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Quoto e condivido.
> 
> Quindi *il traditore non seriale e' una persona con bassa consapevolezza cognitiva e integrazione delle proprie "parti". Da qui la sensazione di sdoppiamento narrata da alcuni *(incluso mio marito).
> 
> Ora, secondo me non si puo' proprio considerare parologico, ma mi domando che tipo di percorso personale possa aiutare ad alzare il proprio livello di consapevolezza, sempre che uno lo voglia fare.....


Non credo che sia necessariamente una condizione vera in assoluto, ma, IMO, può essere anche temporanea. Mi sembra che si possa parlare di una sorta di meccanismo di Compartimentalizzazione, che consente di cercare di soddisfare il desiderio senza dover affrontare il senso di colpa e la perdita dell'autostima derivante dal tradimento dei propri principii e convinzioni.


----------



## Peretteo (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> vedo che non sono l'unica ad avere la memoria selettiva...


Non è solo memoria selettiva. È proprio essere bugiardi per cercare di passare per ciò che non si è. Difficile presentarsi per quello che si è per i narcisisti egoisti e cioè delle pessime persone false e stronze


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Non è solo memoria selettiva. È proprio essere bugiardi per cercare di passare per ciò che non si è. Difficile presentarsi per quello che si è per i narcisisti egoisti e cioè delle pessime persone false e stronze


Nessun problema a chiarirsi civilmente. Ovviamente non qui che abbiamo tediato abbastanza con gli scheletri nell'armadio. Falsa ipocrita, aggiungo stronza. Mancava. :smile: C'è un bellissimo libro con questo titolo "Avventure della ragazza cattiva"....


----------



## Peretteo (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Nessun problema a chiarirsi civilmente. Ovviamente non qui che abbiamo tediato abbastanza con gli scheletri nell'armadio. Falsa ipocrita, aggiungo stronza. Mancava. :smile:


Guarda che ad aggiungere c‘era ipocrita. stronza te l‘ho scritto.   Detto questo io non devo chiarire nulla con te. si parla di fatti e tu hai omesso parti e scritto palle. ma io ero presente. è la mia vita e si benissimo quello che è successo ESATTAMENTE. quindi niente da chiarire se non precisare che sei una pessima donna. narcisista,egoista, falsa e stronza.  e se citi episodi della mia vita anche se sono anche i tuoi come prima cosa ti inviterei a non permetterti di farlo raccontando palle manipolando la realtà. e se lo fai qui io qui preciso. ps: la prox volta che incontri mia figlia e cerchi di salutarla col tuo sorrisetto da perfetta idiota evita come hai visto non ti ha cacata di striscio pur riconoscendoti.  e spera e augurati invece che non ti incontri io dalle mie parti perché una scatarrata in faccia come ai vecchi tempi non te la toglie nessuno e non per quello che hai fatto e che hai scritto qui rigirandoti la frittata ma per quello che continui a dire di me falsamente ancora dopo tutti questi anji. rifatti una vuta che vedo che sei ancora ancorata ad un ex che nonti ha mai amata e che si è sempre vergognato di stare insieme a te e tu stai li ancora a cercarlo. che patetica. detto questo però. bisogna dire che dovreste stare insieme. siete due facce della stessa medaglia.  Vi siete e vi meritereste a vicenda pure oggi.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> *la prox volta che incontri mia figlia e cerchi di salutarla col tuo sorrisetto da perfetta idiota evita come hai visto non ti ha cacata di striscio pur riconoscendoti*.  e spera e augurati invece che non ti incontri io dalle mie parti perché una scatarrata in faccia come ai vecchi tempi non te la toglie nessuno e non per quello che hai fatto e che hai scritto qui rigirandoti la frittata ma per quello che continui a dire di me falsamente ancora dopo tutti questi anji


L'ultima volta che ho visto tua figlia è stato sei anni fa, con te. Sinceramente non credo nemmeno di poterla riconoscere dopo tanti anni. Sul resto ti descrivi da solo. Ti ho scritto un mp per ribadire che non ho alcun problema a confrontare le nostre opinioni, preferisci continuare a sputare veleno qui sopra. Avrai le tue ragioni. Se continuerai uscirò dal forum, come ho fatto due anni fa.


----------



## Peretteo (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> L'ultima volta che ho visto tua figlia è stato sei anni fa, con te. Sinceramente non credo nemmeno di poterla riconoscere dopo tanti anni. Sul resto ti descrivi da solo. Ti ho scritto un mp per ribadire che non ho alcun problema a confrontare le nostre opinioni, preferisci continuare a sputare veleno qui sopra. Avrai le tue ragioni. Se continuerai uscirò dal forum, come ho fatto due anni fa.


Io non preferisco nulla. cita. ancora episodi della mia vita e riceverai risposta se quello che scrivi è una frottola continua. E in chiaro lo fai in chiaro avrai risposte. per la tua uscita dal forum ma sai quanto cazzo me ne fotte? Rimani,vattene, buttati dal balcone, impasticcati fino ad entrare in cona. tutto questo per me non ha nessuna importanza.
e smettila di mandarmi pm che non sono graditi e non riceverai risposta perche con te non ho da chiarire e confrontare opinioni perché tu non esprimi opinioni ma fatti che ometti e che manipoli a tuo piacimento perché se dicessi esattamente quello che hai fatto con tutti i dettagli primaru e non secondari ti presenteresti come quella persona che sei e che chiunque leggesse con un minimo di intelligenza ti vedrebbe per quello che sei. e di cui ti vergogni. giustamente
 ma non usare episodi della mia vita per passare per quello che non sei. fallo con persone del tuo livello. basso ovviamente


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Io non preferisco nulla. cita. *ancora episodi della mia vita* e riceverai risposta se quello che scrivi è una frottola continua. E in chiaro lo fai in chiaro avrai risposte. per la tua uscita dal forum ma sai quanto cazzo me ne fotte? Rimani,vattene, buttati dal balcone, impasticcati fino ad entrare in cona. tutto questo per me non ha nessuna importanza.
> *e smettila di mandarmi pm* che non sono graditi e non riceverai risposta perche con te non ho da chiarire e confrontare opinioni perché tu non esprimi opinioni ma fatti che ometti e che manipoli a tuo piacimento perché se dicessi esattamente quello che hai fatto con tutti i dettagli primaru e non secondari ti presenteresti come quella persona che sei e che chiunque leggesse con un minimo di intelligenza ti vedrebbe per quello che sei. e di cui ti vergogni. giustamente
> ma non usare episodi della mia vita per passare per quello che non sei. fallo con persone del tuo livello. basso ovviamente


Se, sfortunatamente, per qualche mese la mia vita ha coinciso con la tua che ci vuoi fare. E' la MIA vita PASSATA. I MIEI errori. Ps un mp ti ho mandato, UNO. Non farmi passare pure per stalker


----------



## Divì (9 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Non credo che sia necessariamente una condizione vera in assoluto, ma, IMO, può essere anche temporanea. Mi sembra che si possa parlare di una sorta di meccanismo di Compartimentalizzazione, che consente di cercare di soddisfare il desiderio senza dover affrontare il senso di colpa e la perdita dell'autostima derivante dal tradimento dei propri principii e convinzioni.


Si', con non patologica intendevo anche che potrebbe essere temporanea. Mi consenti di ritenere almeno che la compartimentalizzazione del desiderio oltre ad essere strumento per gestire il senso di colpa, sia un meccanismo di onnipotenza infantile? Cio' che desidero e' un diritto, cio' che desidero mi e' dovuto, e fanculo tutto il resto (alla Guccini).

Io davvero mi sforzo di comprendere, perche' comprendere e' il primo dei passi da mettere uno davanti all'altro per fare un cammino. Davvero cerco di non cadere nella trappola del risarcimento del danno emotivo, rinfacciando ad ogni pie' sospinto.... 

Ma credo di poter essere almeno "sorpresa" di ritrovarmi sposata con un uomo che, anche se *temporaneamente, *si e' dimostrato egoista in modo infantile e quindi che io debba gestire la mia dissonanza cognitiva :smile:


----------



## Peretteo (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se, sfortunatamente, per qualche mese la mia vita ha coinciso con la tua che ci vuoi fare. E' la MIA vita PASSATA. I MIEI errori. Ps un mp ti ho mandato, UNO. Non farmi passare pure per stalker


Anche la mia. se citi gli episodi di quel periodo di merda e li citi per falsare la realtà aspettati questo. non ti posso impedire nulla. nemmeno tu puoi farlo se questo produce quello che raccogli. se va bene a te va bene anche a me


----------



## marietto (10 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Si', con non patologica intendevo anche che potrebbe essere temporanea. Mi consenti di ritenere almeno che la compartimentalizzazione del desiderio oltre ad essere strumento per gestire il senso di colpa, sia un meccanismo di onnipotenza infantile? Cio' che desidero e' un diritto, cio' che desidero mi e' dovuto, e fanculo tutto il resto (alla Guccini).
> 
> Io davvero mi sforzo di comprendere, perche' comprendere e' il primo dei passi da mettere uno davanti all'altro per fare un cammino. Davvero cerco di non cadere nella trappola del risarcimento del danno emotivo, rinfacciando ad ogni pie' sospinto....
> 
> Ma credo di poter essere almeno "sorpresa" di ritrovarmi sposata con un uomo che, anche se *temporaneamente, *si e' dimostrato egoista in modo infantile e quindi che io debba gestire la mia dissonanza cognitiva :smile:


Tengo a precisare che il tentare di capire attraverso quali meccanismi si possa arrivare a porre in atto comportamenti che non ci dovrebbero appartenere in base alle nostre convinzioni e alla nostra visione del mondo, pur conservando le stesse, non dovrebbe e non vuole, per quanto mi riguarda, essere un modo per giustificare detti comportamenti o per evitare l'attribuzione di responsabilità e colpe. Quelle restano intatte, non si sta invocando una temporanea incapacità di intendere e volere.
Personalmente ritengo che qualche forma di richiesta di risarcimento del danno emotivo come appunto un periodo nel quale capita anche di rinfacciare l'accaduto, non sia da considerare del tutto negativa, ma che faccia parte del processo di perdono e di riconciliazione.


----------



## Divì (10 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Quelle restano intatte, non si sta invocando una temporanea incapacità di intendere e volere.


avevo compreso. Credo pero' che anche questo livello di consapevolezza richieda una elaborazione, essendo la tentazione di autoassolversi molto forte, soprattutto nelle prime fasi post tradimento.

Grazie come sempre


----------



## marietto (10 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> marietto ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quelle restano intatte, non si sta invocando una temporanea incapacità di intendere e volere.
> ...


----------



## Divì (10 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Certo, anche perché la tentazione di autoassolversi intralcia notevolmente il processo ci riconciliazione. Questa si che è una trappola da evitare.
> 
> A quanto già scritto aggiungerei che in effetti la compartimentalizzazione consente di replicare da adulti un comportamento tipicamente infantile. Capita che quando proponi a un bambino una scelta tra due cose, lui faccia i capricci per convincerti a concederle entrambe...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Si', con non patologica intendevo anche che potrebbe essere temporanea. Mi consenti di ritenere almeno che la compartimentalizzazione del desiderio oltre ad essere strumento per gestire il senso di colpa, sia un meccanismo di onnipotenza infantile? Cio' che desidero e' un diritto, cio' che desidero mi e' dovuto, e fanculo tutto il resto (alla Guccini).
> 
> Io davvero mi sforzo di comprendere, perche' comprendere e' il primo dei passi da mettere uno davanti all'altro per fare un cammino. Davvero cerco di non cadere nella trappola del risarcimento del danno emotivo, rinfacciando ad ogni pie' sospinto....
> 
> Ma credo di poter essere almeno "sorpresa" di ritrovarmi sposata con un uomo che, anche se *temporaneamente, *si e' dimostrato egoista in modo infantile e quindi che io debba gestire la mia dissonanza cognitiva :smile:


Io ho sperimentato che per risolvere la mia dissonanza cognitiva mi ostinassi a considerare temporaneo ciò che era costante. Volevo fortemente ricomporre un'immagine che era dentro di me e che mi aveva condotto a compiere quelle scelte che avevano prodotto una famiglia.
Anche lui era destabilizzato dal dover cercare di rimettersi una maschera che era stata strappata.
Devi verificare che non stiate, come NON ti auguro, compiendo un'operazione di quel tipo.
Completare l'immagine di una persona, vedendola anche l'antro profilo, non è la stessa cosa di girarle intorno mentre anche lei continua a girare per farti vedere solo un lato.


----------

